# penso che/penso di (costruzione implicita/esplicita)



## CZac

Prego di aiutarmi con qualcosa...

Ma perché si dice 'Prego di aiutarmi' o 'Prego di chiamarmi' é così via invece di 'Prego che mi aiuti' anologo a 'Spero che mi aiuti'?  Lo so il modo di parlare giusto ma grammaticamente dovrebbe essere 'Prego che mi aiuti', no?


----------



## Lituano

Salve!  "Prego" si scrive con DI quando si usa l`infinito. Si puo` usare anche CHE pero` in questo caso dovresti usare il congiuntivo.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

la forma di + infinito è la così detta forma implicita, mentre la forma che + congiuntivo è la forma esplicita. Ammettono lo stesso significato di massima, ma una è implicita (quindi esterna all'azione, potremmo dire non senza un grosso grado di approssimazione) e l'altra esplicita, ossia che mostra, che esplicita appunto l'azione. 

La prego di dirmi tale cosa...
La prego che lei possa dirmi tale cosa...


----------



## Necsus

_Pregare _e _sperare _si costruiscono diversamente, il primo regge il complemento oggetto della persona a cui ci si rivolge e la cosa che si chiede è espressa da una proposizione finale (implicita o meno frequentemente esplicita: _pregalo di venire; pregalo che venga_); nel secondo invece l'oggetto è solitamente una proposizione (oggettiva) in cui la cosa sperata è espressa da _di+infinito_ o da _che+futuro/congiuntivo _(spero di venire; spero che verrà/venga anche lui).


----------



## dolcenera

Stavo scrivendo una cosa e mi e` venuto un dubbio. In espressioni come _penso che la vedro` domani _e _penso di vederla domani _le subordinate hanno SEMPRE lo stesso significato? Cioe` non c`e` neanche una minima differenza di significato? Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Quando la possibilità di scegliere tra le due costruzioni è prevista dalla sintassi, tendenzialmente quella implicita mette l'accento sulla volontà del soggetto, mentre quella esplicita tende a sottolineare la possibile influenza di fattori esterni. Vedi anche la discussione 'spero che io continui'.


----------



## dolcenera

Scusate se sto sfondando una porta aperta ma devo sapere se vado nella giusta direzione:> Dunque:
1. _Penso di vederla domani_/Ho intenzione di vederla domani/Voglio vederla domani
2. _Penso che la vedro` domani/_Non sono sicura al 100% che la vedro`
Da accettare?


----------



## Necsus

A mio modo di vedere l'uso è un po' diverso. "Penso di vederla" se il fatto di riuscire a vederla domani dipende da me; se invece non dipende da me, o perlomeno non solo da me, allora "penso che la vedrò". Ma sono effettivamente sfumature di significato.


----------



## Fra11

Sulla scia di quanto detto da Necsus, sottolinerei che la 2a ha implicita una nota di dubbio.

Nell'uso comune, prevale nettamente la prima.


----------



## dolcenera

Si puo`dire anche _Penso a vederla domani _per analogia con _Penso a pulire la cucina?_


----------



## Fra11

Assolutamente no, e non puoi dire neppure "Penso _a_ pulire la cucina"

"Penso _di_ fare qualcosa"

"Penso _a_ qualcosa"


Si può dire "Pensa a pulire la cucina!"
(ovvero "Pensa _a_ far questo!")
  solo nel caso in cui viene impartito un ordine.


----------



## dolcenera

Questo esempio non l`ho inventato io, l`ho trovato qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=337863


----------



## Fra11

bene, sono stato un po' precipitoso, perché la frase citata - e tutte le analoghe -  non si usano se non in determinati contesti.

L'esempio del riordinare la stanza non calza se usato decontestualizzato.


 E' corretto quanto segue (dalla discussione suindicata):

Pensare di = avere intenzione di fare qualcosa (esempio: penso di scrivergli una lettera) / avere un'opinione su qualcuno/qualcosa (esempio: non so cosa pensi di me)

Pensare a = rivolgere i propri pensieri a qualcuno/qualcosa (esempio: penso a te) / prendersi cura di qualcuno/qualcosa, occuparsi di qualcuno/qualcosa (esempio: penso a riordinare la stanza)

*Non è corretto* quanto segue:

"Penso di scrivergli una lettera" *suggerisce una sorta di insicurezza*, come se la persona fosse ancora indecisa sul da farsi. Pensa di scrivergli, ma non è ancora sicuro al 100%.

"Penso a riordinare la stanza", invece, *denota una certa sicurezza*, come se fosse un compito già assegnato. Ad esempio: "penso a riordinare la stanza, tu occupati di qualcos'altro!"


E' ovvio che se dico "penso di scrivergli una lettera" non è certo che lo farò, ma la differenza fra i due usi non è  di sicurezza / insicurezza, ma di significato, come spiegasto sopra.

Ecco l'ultimo intervento della discussione che hai indicato, che chiarisce i due usi:

"Penso a" + verbo non vuol dire pensare, vuol dire "occuparsi di".
 "Penso a te"
 "Penso di pulire la cucina"
 "Penso a pulire la cucina" = "Mi occupo di pulire la cucina"


 "Penso di pulire la cucina" = ho intenzione di pulirla 
"Penso a pulire la cucina" = "Mi occupo di pulire la cucina"

però quest'ultimo esempio non calza molto, perché la frase - usata senza contesto - fa semplicemente pensare a un errore.


 Sarà meglio invece usare come esempio: "penso a risolvere questo problema" 

o meglio ancora, parlando di frasi senza contesto, 

 "sto pensando a risolvere quersto problema"

con quest'ultima frase non avrai alcun dubbio sul suo significato e/o correttezza


----------



## dolcenera

Cioe` tornando al mio esempio, non si direbbe mai _Penso a vederla domani _o _Penso a parlarle domani _come non si direbbe mai _Mi occupo di vederla domani _e _Mi occupo di parlarle domani._ Queste frasi non hanno senso, giusto?


----------



## armour65

Non e' un suggerimento ma piuttosto un dubbio che vorrei che un madrelingua mi scogliesse insieme alla tua inchiesta, dolcenera:

Sarebbe meglio utilizzare la forma "_Penso a come parlarle/vederla domani_" in quanto forse ci vuole un po' di tatto per affrontarla, oppure nel caso di "vederla" magari devo cambiare i miei programmi per adattarmi ai suoi per vederci?


----------



## Fra11

dolcenera said:


> Cioe` tornando al mio esempio, non si direbbe mai _Penso a vederla domani _o _Penso a parlarle domani _come non si direbbe mai _Mi occupo di vederla domani _e _Mi occupo di parlarle domani._ Queste frasi non hanno senso, giusto?



Brava, hai capito perfettamente.

L'esempio iniziale, _Penso a pulire la cucina_, è un'espressione che nn si usa.
Si usa invece: _A pulire la cucina ci penso io _oppure ovviamente _(Ci) penso io a pulire la cucina_

Per Armour:

La tua domanda non mi è del tutto chiara... 

Però la tua interpretazione delle due frasi è corretta, e cioè:

"_Penso a come parlarle domani_" significa "_penso, studio le parole adatte per parlarle domani_", in quanto ci vuole un po' di tatto per affrontarla

"Penso a come vederla domani" significa, come hai scritto tu stesso "_cerco di trovare il modo d'incontrarla, di cambiare i miei programmi per adattarli ai suoi_"

In questo caso, come ben si comprende, "pensare a  come fare qlcsa" non significa "occuparsi di", ma "pensare, studiare il modo di fare qualcosa"


----------



## dolcenera

Secondo quale criterio si deve selezionare i verbi per poter utilizzare la frase _A pulire la cucina ci penso io _come modello?


----------



## Necsus

Che cosa vuoi dire esattamente, Dolce?


----------



## dolcenera

Cerco di capire (a modo mio, a modo di un non italiano) perche` certi verbi possono funzionare in questa costruzione, gli altri invece no.


----------



## Fra11

_(Ci) penso io a (pulire la cucina) _non è una costruzione che si usa solo con determinati verbi, quindi non ci sono criteri di scelta; si può usare con tutti i verbi.

Dovresti aver chiaro in primo luogo il significato:

_Pensare a_ + verbo = _occuparsi di  
_
D'altra parte,
_'Pensare a *come fare qualcosa*_' è una costruzione diversa: è la stessa costruzione di _Pensare a qualcosa. 





_


----------



## dolcenera

Allora _Ci penso io a vederla domani _e` una frase corretta? Ha un senso?


----------



## Fra11

Grammaticalmente è corretta, ma secondo te ha senso?

Un'insegnate non te la passerebbe.

 Diresti: "Mi occupo di vederla domani?"  No, non con queste parole.

Vediamo nello specifico la frase che stai cercando di tradurre.

il "vederla" è riferito a una terza persona non presente?

 Dunque si potrebbe dire: "cercherò di vederla (di vedere quella persona) domani"

 oppure, del tutto simile "sto cercando il modo /  di fare in modo / sto tentando di trovare il modo /    di vederla domani"   

   oppure ancora: "mi sto impegnando per trovare il modo di incontrarla domani"  "mi sto impegnando al fine di riuscire a vederla domani"



Se invece chi parla si rivolge direttamente alla medesima persona che vuole incontrare il giorno dopo, allorà dirà:
"Vorrei incontrarLa domani"


----------



## marco.cur

Come ha detto Fra, in questo caso non ha molto senso; avrebbe più senso col verbo trovare, o parlare (per esempio).

Ci penso io a ... significa che di quella cosa me ne occupo io anziché qualcun altro.
Chi si occupa di questo? Ci penso io.
Bisogna parlare di una certa cosa con una persona; chi lo fa? Ci penso io a parlargliene.

In altri contesti:
Espressioni come penso a mangiare, penso a pulire e simili si usano con verbi concernenti attività pratiche.
"Penso a fare questo" non vuol dire semplicemente "mi occupo di fare questo", ma significa che il pensiero è rivolto a fare questo.

Forse questo esempio potrebbe essere di chiarimento:
- «devo rifare i letti»
- «ora pensa a pulire la cucina, i letti li farai dopo» (concentra la tua attenzione a pulire la cucina)


----------



## dolcenera

Allora ci sono criteri di scelta, non e` una costruzione che si puo` usare con tutti i verbi. E` solamente molto difficile individuarli cosi, su due piedi, e` chiaro. Se dovessi insegnare l`italiano agli stranieri non basterebbe dire loro che la frase non ha senso. E` troppo poco. Mi trovo abbastanza spesso di fronte alle domande di questo tipo Comunque grazie di cuore per l`aiuto.


----------



## marco.cur

Dolce, ho modificato il mio precedente intervento, aggiungendo qualche esempio; non so se può servire.

Come altro esempio, alcune frasi che si sentono molto spesso:
Pensa a quello che stai facendo (non distrarti, presta attenzione a quello che fai).
Pensa a quello che devi fare, anziché pensare ad altro.


----------



## Fra11

Non ci sono criteri di scelta... sei tu che, in base al significato di un'espressione, dovrai scegliere le parole da associarvi.
il criterio è la logica.

un esempio:
Dire, senza contesto, "Faccio la mela" è grammaticalmente corretto ma nn ha senso:
Se conosci il significato di fare e di mela, sei tu che devi capire che, detta così, senza contesto, non ha senso; non posso dirti io quali criteri devi adoprare, è una deduzione logica.
ciao


----------



## dolcenera

Per quanto riguarda la lingua madre sono d`accordo, senza alcun ombra di dubbio il criterio e` la logica. Per quanto riguarda invece l`insegnamento di una lingua straniera e` molto piu` complicato, credimi ;-) Cmq grazie a Te e a Marco per gli esempi.


----------



## ABI_666

*"(Ci) penso io a"* ha lo stesso significato di *"Mi occupo io di"* / *"Assumo io il compito di"* quindi è una costruzione che ha senso se seguita da verbi che c'entrano qualcosa con quel tipo di contesto (ossia assumersi il compito di qualcosa).

Non vi preoccupate, ci penso io a sparecchiare la tavola.
Domani è il compleanno di Laura, ci pensi tu ad andare a comprarle un regalo?
Luigi è sempre stato un fannullone, ma ora ci penserà il nuovo capufficio a metterlo in riga!

Quando invece manca il "ci" iniziare, la forma *"pensare a"* assume un diverso significato:

Ti penso/Penso a te ogni giorno.
Sto pensando a quando andavo a scuola, quelli sì che erano bei tempi...
Pensa a quello che stai facendo!

Quando invece c'è *"Pensare di"* o *"Pensare che"* al posto di *"Pensare a"* allora c'è quel terzo diverso significato (con diverse sfumature di dubbio) come è stato scritto nei post della pagina precedente.

Domani hai quel difficile esame di Diritto Privato e non hai studiato molto, pensi di riuscire a superarlo lo stesso? (sfumatura di dubbio alta)
Domani hai quel difficile esame di Diritto Privato, pensi di riuscire a superarlo? (sfumatura di dubbio medioalta)
Penso che Luca torni domani dalle vacanze (sfumatura di dubbio media)
Guarda che nuvole nere! Penso che domani pioverà. (sfumatura di dubbio bassa)
Penso che tu stia dicendo la verità. (sfumatura di dubbio molto bassa)

*"Pensare che"* però può essere utilizzato come affermazione (senza alcuna sfumatura di dubbio) quando è seguito dal congiuntivo.

Oggi Mario si è laureato con 110 e lode in Ingegneria Areospaziale, e pensare che lo credevamo un idiota!


La lingua italiana è molto complicata


----------



## Fra11

Quanto sopra è in effetti una breve trattazione delle costruzioni di "pensare".

D'altra parte io questa volta vorrei essere più specifico, perché visto che sai esprimerti così bene in italiano, dovresti essere a un passo dal capire _l'ambito d'uso_ della costruzione in questione.

Dunque tu già sai che questa costruzione significa "occuparsi di", giusto?. 
  Allora ribadisco che in italiano non solo non si usa "ci penso io a vederla domani" ma neppure "mi occupo di vederla domani". Il fatto che tu non riesci a darti ragione di questo mi fa pensare che nella tua lingua, al contrario, esista un'espressione analoga. Cerchiamo allora di analizzare meglio la frase.

Perché non si usa "ci penso io a vederla domani"?

Perché quando io dico "ci penso io a (far questo)" sto facendo presente alla persona a cui parlo che io mi prendo la responsabilità di fare una certa cosa. Torniamo all'esempio della cucina:
mettiamo che io dica a  un mio familiare o coinquilino "Ci penso io a pulire la cucina!". La frase sottintende anzitutto che il familiare sia già al corrente che c'è bisogno di pulire la cucina (e che qualcuno dovrà farlo).
In secondo luogo va sottolineato che, nella frase in questione,  l'attenzione si focalizza non tanto sul fatto che "mi occuperò di pulire la cucina", ma che _*sono io*_ che mi assumo la responsabilità di farlo. In altre parole sto facendo presente alle persone cui mi rivolgo che _*io* mi prendo l'impegno_ a svolgere un determinato compito. _La responsabilità non graverà su nessun altro, eccetto che su *me*_.

Questo significato di "pensare a", mal si accorda con quello di "cercare, impegnarsi a, trovare il modo di incontrarsi con una persona".

E' più chiaro ora?


----------



## dolcenera

Grazie Fra, ma io non ho nessun problema di capire come si dovrebbe usare la costruzione in questione. E neanche nella mia lingua si direbbe _ci penso io a vederla domani. _La domanda che mi sono fatta e` perche` certi verbi entrano nel suo ambito d`uso, gli altri invece no. Che caratteristiche devono avere? Sono libera di farlo, o no? E `davvero non capisco la tua _pungente _ironia. Ma quello che hai scritto mi sembra interessante


----------



## Fra11

Scusami Dolcenera, ma dove ho usato quest' ironia pungente? guarda che se hai inteso così il mio "ti esprimi bene in italiano" beh, non era affatto ironico; sai articolare bene le frasi e fai pochi errori. Mi dispiace se hai capito diversamente, ma ti assicuro che dicevo sul serio. Forse tendi a sottovalutare il tuo livello; ma ho visto da come scrivi sul forum che una certa padronanza ce l'hai.

Dovrei piuttosto darti una bella tiratina d'orecchi  ché mi fai faticare quando invece già conosci la costruzione!

Però a questo punto davvero non ti seguo più tanto bene... se conosci l'uso di "pensare a + verbo", se insomma lo padroneggi, dovresti a questo punto essere ingrado di capire e scegliere quali verbi fanno al caso tuo e quali no, così, spontaneamente.


----------



## marco.cur

Non è una questione di grammatica, né di ambito d'uso; è una questione di significato, come d'altronde nella tua lingua, e nelle altre pure. Con certi verbi ha senso, con altri no.

Penso di vederla domani significa che ho intenzione di vederla domani. Nessuno direbbe "mi prendo il compito di vederla", oppure "sono occupato a vederla", perché non avrebbe senso.


----------



## dolcenera

Non ci siamo capiti:> Io cerco di comprendere perche` alcune costruzioni _con certi verbi hanno senso, con altri invece no_, e` una mia curiosita`. Ma non ha piu` senso continuare questo tema.


----------



## ABI_666

Perché il senso di una frase, in italiano come in tutte le altre lingue del mondo, non è dato _solo_ dalla costruzione, ma anche dal contesto e dalle parole utilizzate...


----------



## Fra11

ABI_666 said:


> Perché il senso di una frase, in italiano come in tutte le altre lingue del mondo, non è dato _solo_ dalla costruzione, ma anche dal contesto e dalle parole utilizzate...



In somma, mi sembra come chiedere perché un colore sta bene con un altro, ma con un altro ancora no...


----------



## francisgranada

Motivato da una discussione nel forum ungherese, vi voglio chiedere quale delle seguenti varianti è idiomatica:

Promettimi che sarai buono ed ubbidiente. 
Promettimi di essere buono ed ubbidiente.

(supponiamo un genitore che lo dice a suo figlio ...)

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> quale delle seguenti varianti è idiomatica:


Secondo me entrambe le frasi sono idiomatiche.
Volendo proprio fare una distinzione stilistica (ma in pratica le frasi sono intercambiabili), la prima credo sia forse più adatta con riferimento ad un periodo definito (ad es. ''starai a casa della nonna per una settimana: promettimi che sarai buono..''), mentre la seconda pare piuttosto riferirsi ad un periodo indeterminato: ...''prometti di essere buono..'' (magari per tutta la vita).


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Volendo proprio fare una distinzione stilistica (ma in pratica le frasi sono intercambiabili), la prima credo sia forse più adatta con riferimento ad un periodo definito  ..., mentre la seconda pare piuttosto riferirsi ad un periodo indeterminato: ...


Grazie! È più o meno quello che ho pensato anch'io. Ma mi sembrava che "Promettimi di essere buono ed ubbidiente"  potesse significare anche "Promettimi che *sei* buono ed ubbidiente"  che non ha troppo senso col verbo "promettere"...


----------

